# Acer Aspire 7520 booting problem



## Random Member (May 24, 2011)

Hello,

I've got a serious booting problem with my Acer Aspire 7520.

My laptop worked finde for 3 years till yesterday after the screensaver hung up and I had to turn the power off, because nothing worked.

When I try to start my laptop there are 2 problems.
The CPU, Fan etc. start.
However my Screen stays black but it turns on.
It's not like it stays black it just doesn't show anything.

I connected a second screen and tried to see what happens.
FN+F5 didn't show any screen on my laptop.
My second screen shows the Startup sequence till the point that windows haven't been shut down properly.

BIOS is accessible.

Then I can choose Start-Up Help and Normal start.
Normal start results into nothing. The PC won't start.

Start-Up Help looks for errors but doesn't find any error.

I tried the following in Start-Up help:
Check for RAM Errors-->Nothing Found.
System Backup to an earlier point--->Didn't help


Then I tried to look for Hardware errors:

Start with Battery only-->No Screen No Boot
Start with AC only -->No Screen No boot
Press Power Button for 1 minute-->No Screen, No Boot
Readjust the CMS-->No Screen no Boot
Start without DVD-Drive--->No Screen No Boot
Start without HDD-->No Screen, No Boot(not even Error beeps)
Start without RAM-->No Screen, No Boot(no Error beeps)

The only thing I didn't try was a BIOS update via Flash drive.

Is there another possible error I didn't see which could fix it.

Is it possible that the GPU is broken? But why does it show a screen on a second monitor.

I knew that the Acer Aspire had some heating issues so I cleaned the fan every week.
I already disassembled the laptop to see if there are any heatbubbles on CPU and GPU, but there weren't any.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF if you shine a flashlight on the laptop screen do you see even a faint image


----------



## Random Member (May 24, 2011)

No nothing
But the screen is definetly on.
You can see a difference when it's off and on and changing the brightniss via fn keys didn't help.

And the connections are perfectly fine I already disassembled and reassembled the entire laptop.

My only guess could be the GPU because when I added a second screen it showed some purple lines but the Startupmode didn't show any graphic errors.
I will visit somebody who also owns a second screen and check if there are also some lines.


Are there some commands which make it possible to start windows from command promt, or better said start disabled drivers?
Because with help of a second screen the startup procedure always fails before the windows logo appears.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi if you cannot see it won't help but you could try F8 on boot and choose safemode with networking


----------



## Random Member (May 24, 2011)

I can see with the help of a second connected screen.
But it won't get to windows.


----------



## Dj16921 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have this problem too I took out my screen and messed with the cords now it won't even brighten up like you described, like its getting power but not a signal. Mine is completely black.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

what do you see, You might try running a repair from the install or recovery disc


----------



## Dj16921 (Apr 27, 2011)

He might be having the same problem I had with the drivers, joeten. Maybe if he can get into safemode to boot the right drivers from acer the 2nd screen will boot windows.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Dj19621 please start a thread of your own as your issue may seem the same but may in fact be from a different cause thank you for understanding


----------



## Random Member (May 24, 2011)

Addition didn't boot on 2nd screen.

Screen turns black beforo the Logo appears and it looks like the cpu goes inactive(no light)

There weren't any driver changes.

The screensaver simply froze up and I had to push the power button to restart because nothing else worked.

And that created the problem.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi ok lets see you are getting something on screen as you boot but it does not get to the windows boot screen is that correct, where there any updates recently or software installed,can you get to the bios screen tapping F2 as you boot up and set the first boot device to cd\dvd drive, and try booting from your install or recovery disc you may be able to attempt a repair


----------



## Random Member (May 24, 2011)

Already tried. It said that recovery was a success.
But nothing changed.
It's some kind of Hardwareproblem.(maybe an additional software problem)



> where there any updates recently or software installed


Unless there was a windows update happened during the screensaver mode there wasn't any.

Would it be possible that the GPU is semifunctionable and you can get a screen on a second screen but the defect of the GPU prevents a system start?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi if you get out put to a external monitor it say's the gpu is functional so the issue is most likely os\software or driver related


----------

